
A Call for Open Science in Giftedness Research - DanAndersen
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0016986218784178
======
DanAndersen
What is perhaps notable about this paper is that a link to the preprint was
put into the abstract:

>Current practices in study design and data analysis have led to low
reproducibility and replicability of findings in fields such as psychology,
medicine, biology, and economics. Because gifted education research relies on
the same underlying statistical and sociological paradigms, it is likely that
it too suffers from these problems. This article discusses the origin of the
poor replicability and introduces a set of open science practices that can
increase the rigor and trustworthiness of gifted education’s scientific
findings: preregistration, open data and open materials, registered reports,
and preprints. Readers are directed to Internet resources for facilitating
open science. To model these practices, a pre peer-review preprint of this
article is available at
[https://psyarxiv.com/nhuv3/](https://psyarxiv.com/nhuv3/).

